# WEIRD Orion 225 HCCA G1 Board In Digital Reference Heat Sink



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my WEIRD Orion 225 HCCA on eBay for sale. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## nphocus (Oct 8, 2010)

Goddamn... I love old school and I love me some HCCA... I remember the first audiophile system I ever heard in a vehicle was driven by a single 225, including the subwoofer, and a bunch of passive crossovers... beastly little amp.... and yours is queer, which makes it even more interesting.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

nphocus said:


> Goddamn... I love old school and I love me some HCCA... I remember the first audiophile system I ever heard in a vehicle was driven by a single 225, including the subwoofer, and a bunch of passive crossovers... beastly little amp.... and yours is queer, which makes it even more interesting.


LOL yeah very odd. When I took the board out I expected to see other holes from it going with a second generation board but it was made for a first generation board...Twilight Zone.


----------

